# Surfside/Quintana Tuesday



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Headed out to my spot between rds. 4 and 6 at Surfside. Too much weed coming in plus stink of older piles made for a no-go! Headed back to Quintana and found a spot just S of Freeport Pier(some call it Bryan Beach...I call it Quintana).
Wierd action at 12:15 with a couple of nice pompano and some keepable whiting. Caught on dead shrimp(peeled) and combo of orange fish bites. Action quit at 1:00 with nothing else until I left at 4.
Trout guys wading out in front of pier picked up some nice ones throwing what looked like tops and maybe a Corky type lure.
No grass and water was green and fairly calm but wind and surf did pick up as the day wore on. Incoming tide(I think as there was not much change IMO).
Will try again manana as forecast looks good.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

good eats!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report! Way to stick w/it.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Cool pomps!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Quintana is one of my favorite spots to fish. Those Pompanos are nice eatin size. I caught some huge reds there a few years ago. I wish they hurry up and clean up Surfside. Gotta get out there soon and send in my own report! Tight lines!:cheers:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

End up going Wed? If so, how'd ya do? 
Thanks for the original report.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are about the largest pompanos i've seen in a loooong time. The only pomps i've even seen caught were down south, around South Padre, and never more than about 15" or so, kinda small. Those are really nice fish.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

A lot of pomps are coming early this year. Ran into a guy in the baitshop that explained it was due to warmer winter since they usually come out when it heats up a little. Easy cleanin' fish and Great eatin!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Quintana/Surfside*

Forgot to post up after Wednesday's outing. Went early and man, was it discouraging. Same spot as Tuesday but weed was coming in.....just enough to be a pain. I stuck it out for four hours without a bite....the whiting were even MIA.
Wind came up, water murkied up some and I said....nuts!!!

I too was surprised by the pomps. I usually fish South of Corpus and on Mustang Island for the pompano and usually have best results in cooler months. The only other pompano that I have caught around Quintana/Surfside were on the small side. We got quite a bit of meat from those pomps as they were solid fish.
Hopefully after this wind maker passes they will be back in the water....maybe sometime next week!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Caught a pomp back in mid Feb. It was probably around that size, perhaps a little smaller. I was surprised when I brought them in. No pics unfortunately. Thought they were more of a Florida fish. Had I known they were good eating I would have kept him!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention. It was in Surfside on I think the edge of the second bar on dead shrimp. Lucky catch I guess.


----------

